# Rapido A class upholstery



## ned (Dec 12, 2006)

Hi Guys,
We thought that we might pass this on as it might help others who have a new Rapido. We have been really pleased with our new purchase in January and have covered 5000 miles in 3 european trips since we picked it up from Brownhills at Swindon. I set up a 6 month warrenty/snag visit to Swindon for yesterday and duely had service manager steve check out our problems. Most of them were minor bits and pieces but we were not happy about the metal ridges that had appeared in both cab seats. They had got quite uncomfortable. Steve hadn't come across this problem before and was equally perplexed. He proceeded to remove the covers which I didn't know you could do so easily, and was totally flabergasted to discover two 4mm dia rods stitched into the cross-seams of the seat and only anchored by having the ends ground to a very sharp point and stuck into the side squabs of the base of the seat. They had come adrift and were highly dangerous. You could have done yourself real damage by sitting on the ends. 
Net result is that he is contacting Ralido ,with photos, and asking how we would have got on if they had pierced someone or o child.

So, if you have two uncomfortable ridges in your cab seats of your new rapido take it back to your supplier and get them to remove these rods and complain to Rapido. We are going to start the ball rolling :roll: :roll: 

For all those out there who denegrate Brownhills, go to Swindon and you can be sure of some good old fashioned service. Thanks Steve. I am sorry Brownhills moved you from Preston to swindon as it isn't quite the same as Blackpool but with service like this they obviously have moved in a top lanacashire lad!!!!!!

Cheers Ned


----------



## MalanCris (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks for that Ned I will keep an eye on ours. We've only done 2600 miles so far but we are off to Spain at the end of August so we will bump up the mileage then. Haven't noticed anything as yet though!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

what make cab seats are they? Normally A class 'vans have non-standard (ie not Fiat / Peugeot etc) seats - my Pilote has Isringhausen. It might be worth flagging this up for other users, not just Rapido :idea: :!:


----------



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

I am interested in buying A Class Rapido 9010 df model built on Alko chassis but cannot find one to view at the moment. Seems from your comments the quality is generally above the British manufacturers standard of finish but concerned at the small number and widely spread dealer nextwork in UK. Of cousre Rapido are more exepnsive to buy than average.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

My Rapido A class, FIAT base, of 2005 vintage has AGUTI seats fitted as standard equipment, but I have noticed the more recent FIAT based A class models now use the FIAT seat and the AGUTI's are reserved for the Mercedes based models.


----------



## 115650 (Aug 17, 2008)

I have an 08 coach built rapido but not sure what seats are in it but they are way better and more comfortable than my previous rapido on a 54 plate. I assume these are genuine fiat ones as they have two adjustable levers on the outside of the seats and house all the jacking kits e.t.c in place properly. Anyway not seen any problems with these bars yet but will keep a lookout, cheers for the info, Mat


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

Hi Mat,

No problem so far but will now be more aware. 

Cheers

Alan


----------



## rogerandveronica (Aug 11, 2008)

Our Rapido 9066DF mid 2008 model has Isringhausen (ISRI) seats fitted as standard and is OK regarding the metal rods - none found. Thanks for the information - it could have been very important.

rogerandveronica


----------



## ned (Dec 12, 2006)

*Rapido*

Hi Guys,

The actual seats are Ok they ISRI seats and quite comfortable the actual metal rods are in the Rapido covers and we think are sewn into the seams to stop them from pulling out of shape not for your comfort we are off to pick the van up on friday and I hope that steve has a bit more information. If he has I shall pass it onto you all. Steve passed on a couple of other snippets whilst we there. One was centred around the battery charger which we found quite noisey when on hook up and quite hot outside the garage. He says that the ones Rapido now use have a two stage fan and the high speed kicks in when the charger gets really hot. Not something that we have experienced on our previous 4 Hymers. Finally he said that when on the continent and you hook up to dubious amp rating, you know they say 6 amps but you know it could be as low as three, you should start the vans engine and then put your hook up in to go onto the electric supply, turn the engine off! This apparently fools the system and allows the charger to operate properly. Well you live and learn.

Cheers............ Ned


----------

